

Ask HN: YC Fellow applications - will_brown

Post for discussing their&#x2F;others startups that applied to the first inaugural YCF batch.
======
michaelZejoop
As a currently "retired" (i.e., downsized) Aerospace Engineer, I have applied
for the inaugural YCF batch with my home-grown, prototyped idea, zejoop.com.
The Zejoop story is told in the blog at blog.zejoop.com.

Having applied twice, unsuccessfully, as a single-founder to YC "proper"
sessions, I was highly enthused and excited to hear about the offer of such an
opportunity. My happy reaction was tied mainly to the advice, evaluation,
counsel and network-expanding aspects of the YCF program. This is because I
think those very aspects are EXACTLY what I need to make sense of where I am
at. Whether that means, carry-on, commit to a giant pivot, or even abandon
this idea, I know I'd benefit from the YCF experience. I need these because I
lack a well formed community where I live in Santa Clarita CA. Although
possible communities to fill that role do exist (Santa Monica and Pasadena)
they are just far enough away to make them impractical commute-wise, on a day-
to-day basis.

Also since the Y Combinator stake is lower in terms of cash outlay, and in
lesser demands (that'd I'd place) for time and attention, I thought I'd be a
better match to YCF, and I might have an easier path forward to acceptance
than one of the highly competitive YC sessions. Basically Zejoop, and I, as a
single-founder, are seemingly lower risk, and easier to take a chance on.

The prospect that YC hopes to create a 100-fold increase in entrepreneurship
was also exciting - again, Zejoop seemingly a lower risk with such a big pool.
Since submitting however, I am disappointed that the first batch will likely
be on the order of 20 fellowship offerings. Gah! Sadness... Back to square
one, with giant slabs of applicants and only a few slots.

Since no feedback is given during the YC Sessions application process I have
no clue whatsoever if I simply, and outright, have a bad idea, or if the
single-founder status is the obstacle that has been holding me back. I fully
realize, and I am willing to accept that success will likely require me to
find a co-founder; my current community is simply not providing any such
candidates. I'd take a co-founder if I could find a good one.

Regardless, the YCF sounds like a great idea and I hope it is successful (oh,
and also, that I am accepted!). There are scores of thousands of people
exactly like me who have been prematurely displaced from Aerospace/Defense.
People who have good ideas, lots of experience and wisdom to share, and who
need a productive outlet for their energy, skills and creativity.

Wish me luck, and I'll do the same for you!

~~~
michaelZejoop
...update; so this is anecdotal, but I just searched #ycfellowship and discern
that there were ~6500 applications for 20 slot. Wow - more sadness - more
energy spent on submission, and no feedback. Very impressive stats for YC
though.

